# java-kalender



## Albena (20. Aug 2007)

hallöchen... ich bin ja so froh dass ich euch hier gefunden hab!  

es geht um folgendes:

ich würde auf meiner hp gern kleine kalender anbieten, bei denen nur ein code angegeben ist, den man dann lediglich per copy & paste in seine hp einbinden kann u mein kalender dann dort angezeigt wird.

ich habe schon ein kalenderscript in einer js-datei:




```
monthnames = new Array(
"January",
"Februrary",
"March",
"April",
"May",
"June",
"July",
"August",
"September",
"October",
"November",
"December");
var linkcount=0;
function addlink(month, day, href) {
var entry = new Array(3);
entry[0] = month;
entry[1] = day;
entry[2] = href;
this[linkcount++] = entry;
}
Array.prototype.addlink = addlink;
linkdays = new Array();
monthdays = new Array(12);
monthdays[0]=31;
monthdays[1]=28;
monthdays[2]=31;
monthdays[3]=30;
monthdays[4]=31;
monthdays[5]=30;
monthdays[6]=31;
monthdays[7]=31;
monthdays[8]=30;
monthdays[9]=31;
monthdays[10]=30;
monthdays[11]=31;
todayDate=new Date();
thisday=todayDate.getDay();
thismonth=todayDate.getMonth();
thisdate=todayDate.getDate();
thisyear=todayDate.getYear();
thisyear = thisyear % 100;
thisyear = ((thisyear < 50) ? (2000 + thisyear) : (1900 + thisyear));
if (((thisyear % 4 == 0) 
&& !(thisyear % 100 == 0))
||(thisyear % 400 == 0)) monthdays[1]++;
startspaces=thisdate;
while (startspaces > 7) startspaces-=7;
startspaces = thisday - startspaces + 1;
if (startspaces < 0) startspaces+=7;
document.write("<FONT face='tahoma'>");
document.write("<table border=0 " );
document.write("bordercolor=black style='font-size : 9px; color : #000000;' cellpadding=0 cellspacing=1>");

document.write("<tr><td colspan=7><center>" 
+ monthnames[thismonth] + " " + thisyear 
+ "</center></td></tr>");
document.write("<tr>");
document.write("<td align=center><font color=#FA0047>S</font></td>");
document.write("<td align=center>M</td>");
document.write("<td align=center>T</td>");
document.write("<td align=center>W</td>");
document.write("<td align=center>T</td>");
document.write("<td align=center>F</td>");
document.write("<td align=center><font color=#3B00FA>S</font></td>"); 
document.write("</tr>");
document.write("<tr>");
for (s=0;s<startspaces;s++) {
document.write("<td>-</td>");
}
count=1;
while (count <= monthdays[thismonth]) {
for (b = startspaces;b<7;b++) {
linktrue=false;
document.write("<td>");
for (c=0;c<linkdays.length;c++) {
if (linkdays[c] != null) {
if ((linkdays[c][0]==thismonth + 1) && (linkdays[c][1]==count)) {
document.write("<a href=\"" + linkdays[c][2] + "\">");
linktrue=true;
}
}
}
if (count==thisdate) {
document.write("[B]");
}
if (count <= monthdays[thismonth]) {
document.write(count);
}
else {
document.write("-");
}
if (count==thisdate) {
document.write("[/B]");
}
if (linktrue)
document.write("</a>");
document.write("</td>");
count++;
}
document.write("</tr>");
document.write("<tr>");
startspaces=0;
}
document.write("</table>");
document.write("</FONT>");
```


und in meiner html-datei:

<table border="0">
<font color="#443C3A" cellpadding="1" align="center">
<tbody> 
<tr>                
<td align="center" width=119 height=164 background="grafiken/kalender/kalender1.gif"> 

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="kalender/kalender1.js"></script>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</font>
</table>

 so... u jetz hab ich das problem, dass ich nich weiss, wie ich den hintergrund mit dem kalender so verbinde, dass ich nur einen winzigen code anzugeben brauch, den sich die besucher dann rauskopieren können. (also ich weiss nich welcher code jetz da hin muss). google sagt nix verwertbares dazu. 

ich hoffe das war verständlich ?!

schonmal vielen dank!

lg, albena


----------



## SlaterB (20. Aug 2007)

hallöchen,
ein gut besuchtes Forum über JavaScript, dass muss dir ja gleich komisch vorkommen 
denn hier gehts auch nicht wirklich um JavaScript, sondern um Java

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html

vielleicht antwortet aber dennoch jemand, toi toi toi


----------



## Guest (20. Aug 2007)

oh mann.... wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil


----------



## Jonnsn (20. Aug 2007)

würde sagen das is nicht mal ne JS frage.
Wenn ich das recht verstehe sollen besucher deinen kalender auf ihrer Seite einbinden - also geht es um html...
Eine Möglichkeit wäre bspw per iFrame...

http://www.mediaevent.de/xhtml/iframe.html


das heisst - 
es müsste doch auch direkt gehen.
Deine Urls eben einfach absolut angeben...

```
<table border="0">
<font color="#443C3A" cellpadding="1" align="center">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td align="center" width=119 height=164 background="http://www.deineseite.de/grafiken/kalender/kalender1.gif">

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="http://www.deineseite.de/kalender/kalender1.js"></script>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</font>
</table>
```


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mrz 2008)

Musste hier grade 5 Antwortposts von Spambots löschen. Schadet nich wenn ich hier mal

_*close*_


----------

